# Search and Destroy Radio Show!



## Acara (Mar 5, 2010)

Hey guys!

I figured there might be some that was interested here, so voila!

I have my own Radio show at the Berklee Internet Radio Network every friday from 4-6PM EST! It's called Search and Destroy and is a punk/goth/industrial show.

I'm taking requests for next week show, and may do some this show! But if you wanna check it out go to www.thebirn.com and click 'birn1' up top to listen. (It will open in itunes)

I hope some of you check it out 

(Also I hope this thread is ok XD hahaha)


----------

